# Mountain Chalet Faller 130277



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I completed a small Chalet kit from Faller today. It fits right where I wanted it to, and that is at the three tunnel openings before coming in to Oberrittersgruen. Must be really noisy at night.

This is my first whethering attempt too in around 30 years. I used matt acrylics and a gloss acrylic on the facia and gutters. I didn"t like the OD green that Faller molded these parts in so I repainted them to a more 'cheerful' green color.

It's also lighted with an LED, but it is sort of a blue-ish color. They were older white LED's I found in my parts box from my 727 sim build.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Very nice build! :thumbsup:

Kind of an odd place for it though.....


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Well done.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Old_Hobo said:


> Very nice build! :thumbsup:
> 
> Kind of an odd place for it though.....


Thanks.

In Germany, Austria, and Switzerland, buildings such as this were often owned by the railroad for relief train crews near a station.

I have found out that many of these were sold off in the '80's and '90's and purchased by rail fans as summer homes and vacation homes.

Now, I did not know this before I placed the building and just out of dumb luck I got it right.

This was explained to me on my Euro rail forum by the natives.

I just liked the building and the location for it.

It was originally going to be placed at the top of the mountain overlook over the main line tunnel entrances, but I have a small mountain chapel that is going to occupy that spot.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2019)

You did a nice job on the chalet, Michael. It makes a very nice scene.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice work as usual.


----------

